# Looking for a good endocrinologist in Northern Virginia



## WhansaMi (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi everyone. Newbie here. Will be reading the threads when I have some privacy from the family.

I had an FNA last week, after a multinodal goiter was found after a car accident. If you want the details of that, it is all in the test results thread, so I won't bore everyone with repeating it here. 

Ultimately, I'm hoping to find some suggestions for endocrinologists who have a more holistic/integrative approach to hormonal issues. I'd list all the symptoms I've had over the years indicating hormonal problems (and thyroid specifically) but, no one wants to read the medical equivalent to War and Peace right now ;-). but suffice it to say that I feel like there needs to be a more global/holistic approach to my issues that my (admittedly limited) exposure to endocrinologists has been.

Sooooo.... anyone know someone in my area. I'm in Loudoun County, but, for the right doctor, would go a ways out of my way.

Thanks in advance!


----------

